# Anthros chapters 1 -2



## Runeaddyste (Nov 7, 2008)

This is currently on the main FurAffinity site and i just want to know what other writers could suggest to make it better. The arc is posted in the comments on my story.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 7, 2008)

...maybe a URL to click on?


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry, had a blond momant there.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1692869/


----------



## Runeaddyste (Dec 8, 2008)

The first two chapters have been redone.

Now being shown at (>'o')> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1778622/


----------



## kitreshawn (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll take a look if I get a moment.  For future reference there is a critique thread hidden in all those stickies up there that you can use when you are asking for this sort of thing.


----------

